# A new cabby.



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys, its been a long time since i made any modifications to my PC..

I'm planning on getting a new cabby, as its getting pretty tight inside Gamma..

-Budget : 15k max.
-Full tower preferred
-been a big fan of HAF X's looks.

Suggest me a good cabby..


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow! An upgrade from sub 2k chassis to 15k chassis.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 29, 2012)

First of all what are you planning to do in future with the case?
Few suggestions-
water cooling - 800d(14k-16k)
air cooling - haf x(15k) and silverstone rv03(10k) if you are into best air cooling and vfm
vfm - cm stryker/trooper(10-12k)
if modding is your thing  - haf 932(11k-13k)/ graphite 600t(9k to 11k) or any lian li in this budget

these are currently the best full tower/ large mid tower cabinets in india.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the 600t special edition, but i don't think its avail. in India..

Might not go for liq. cooling in near future, HAF X has always been my dream case, stryker looks good too..


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 30, 2012)

Its available with FK for something like 11-12k -- you get less than what you pay for. If only air cooling is considered then nothing can beat the haf-x or the rv03. So make your decision wisely, check out some reviews, it will be much easier to choose.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2012)

600T SE vs HAF X?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 30, 2012)

A full tower will always be a full tower, no matter how much big mid tower you get. If i were at your place, i would have bought the cm trooper/stryker and spend rest of the money on some nice fans


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 29, 2012)

Bumping for suggestions..


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 30, 2012)

Both good. Ok out of these two i would choose 600t se. Haf x is very common .


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 30, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Both good. Ok out of these two i would choose 600t se. Haf x is very common .



I like the 600T SE too but one thing bugs me,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/vlcsnap-2012-08-30-18h59m12s113-1.png

Though my mobo(P8Z68-V) layout differs from the mobo used in the pic(evga x58 sli), its kinda backing me up..


----------



## havoknation (Aug 30, 2012)

go for HAF X..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 30, 2012)

Antec P280, CM Storm Trooper/Stryker, add few thousand bucks more and grab Cosmos II, followed by HAF-X and Corsair 800D.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think it will cause any problem. Its tight but won't be a prblm. 
Have you considered the 650d (same as 600t, a little better clearance above mobo) or the switch 810?


----------



## quad_core (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Megamind .. even i m on the lookout for a new cabby .. even i m looking out for ~10K options. I have shortlisted HAF932 and CM Storm Trooper. I just love the trooper, i might go for that. Check out the videos / reviews of trooper. Seems impressive. But priced close to HAFX (trooper is aroind 11k-12K )


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 3, 2012)

Ordered HAF X


----------

